# Facebook: Modifying to control what you see and don't see



## Bobw235 (Nov 1, 2016)

I know a number of you use Facebook. I suspect that some of you probably find it frustrating, especially with some of the political/controversial content that gets put on your newsfeed. Somewhere in the past few months I read about a browser extension called F.B. Purity (Fluff Busting Purity). It is free, installs quickly and seamlessly to your browser of choice.  You can get more info here.

Don't want to see selfies? You can block them. Memes? You can block them. It even allows you to block posts based on key words. I'm trying that by blocking posts related to politics (Trump, Donald, Hillary, Clinton, etc.).

The software is highly customizable using check boxes to toggle what you want to hide or unhide. The end result is a more customized Facebook page, and less filled with crap you don't want to see.
[h=2]What is F.B. Purity?[/h]Watch a video overview of F.B. Purity by GetConnected TV | Screenshots
*F.B. (Fluff Busting) Purity is a Facebook customizing browser extension. It alters your view of Facebook to show only relevant information to you. It lets you remove the annoying and irrelevant stories from your newsfeed such as game and application spam, ads and sponsored stories. It can also hide the boxes you don't want to see on each side of the newsfeed.

Here are some of the features:

*
[h=2]About F.B Purity[/h]*Fluff Busting (F.B.) Purity* lets you Clean up and Customize Facebook. It has a myriad of features for eliminating the junk and clutter on Facebook.
[h=2]F.B. Purity's Features[/h][h=3]F.B. Purity lets you hide the Suggested Posts / Related Posts / Sponsored Posts / Sponsored Stories / Upcoming Events / Games your Friends are playing / Games You May Like / Similar To / Related Articles / More Like / More From / Trending Topics etc[/h]You know those posts in your newsfeed that you are not interested in seeing? FB Purity lets you hide all that stuff.
[h=3]Disable Autoplay Videos[/h]FBP gives you the option to turn off auto play videos, returning them to "Click to Play" instead. The option for this is under the "Video Stories" section under the Newsfeed Filters Heading on the FBP options screen.
[h=3]Remove Trending Topics[/h]FBP gives you the option to remove the Trending Topics box. The option for this is under the "More Options" Heading of the FBP options screen. One reason you might want to hide the Trending box would be if you wanted to avoid seeing Spoilers for your favourite TV Show, or Sporting event.
[h=3]Lets you force Facebook to sort your newsfeed by "Most Recent" stories first[/h]Although Facebook has an option to let you choose what order you want your newsfeed sorted in, it seems to keep "forgetting" the user's preference. This option lets you force Facebook to always keep you on the "Most Recent" feed page.
**Update** And now Facebook keeps bumping old posts (that have new comments or likes on them) to the top, so to keep the posts in correct time order you also now need to tick the "hide liked this", and "hide commented on this" filter options.
Another solution for getting the most recent feed in correct order is to use FBP's Chronological Sort function which sorts the stories currently on the screen when you press the "*R*" key. When pressed all the posts should be sorted into their correct time order.
[h=3]Custom Text Filter - Hide Posts by Keywords / Phrases[/h]Using the Custom Text Filter, You can hide posts that feature specific words or phrases that you don't want to see in your newsfeeds. For example, you could use this function to block posts about politics, or used for hiding "*spoilers*" that people post about TV shows or Sports events. For instructions on how to do this, see the: Custom Text Filter Guide
[h=3]Image Content Filters - (Hide cat / baby / selfie / food / dog / memes etc pics)[/h]F.B. Purity has some built in image content filters that let you filter out photo/image content that you don't want to see in the Newsfeed. FBP hooks into Facebook's image classification system, and gives you the options to filter out Cats / Babies / Selfies / Memes / Food / Happy Couples etc images


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 4, 2016)

I have been using this browser extension for several years and it has been working great! I love the fact that we don't have to see all of the junk if we don't want to! It hides everything I have selected very well!


----------

